# Lost Dagger Outlaw & Werner Paddle below BV Play Park



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

My buddy Brady lost his boat and paddle May 26th just below the Buena Vista Play Park. 

The Dagger Outlaw is black and red and the paddle is a Werner with a black shaft and grey blades. If it is found please give me a shout @ 720-987-2726. (The phone number in the boat is outdated) Also Brady's number is 970 948 4258.

Thanks!!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Good Luck*

Optimistic your buddy will find his boat and hopefully it's in working condition.

Not to take full advantage of his misery, but the Outlaw's a little bit old and maybe it's the river's way of "out with the old." There should be plenty of boats this weekend available for sale at Paddlefest. I personally have a Dagger Agent 6.2 that Corey Volt is taking down there for me. If things don't work out for your bud, tell him to tell Corey I said $50 off the asking price for him. 

None the less, hopefully it doesn't have to come to that for him, but if it does I'm happy to help soften the blow for him.

Cheers
MC


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

You might want to check with the shops in BV and Salida. Most likely it will turn up and hopefully they read the buzz. Do you know if he had his name on his gear? That would definitely help.

Kim


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Call Wilderness Aware Outfitters in Johnson Village, that's the first place downstream that someone may have brought the ashore and turned it in.

-AH


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

bldrmorgan said:


> My buddy Brady lost his boat and paddle May 26th just below the Buena Vista Play Park.
> 
> Thanks!!


 Is this like "so doc, I've got this friend who might have herpies".


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope, I've got my Molan and Jefe sitting pretty on top of my truck... unless I'm chasing them down the river. I've got the self rescue/gear retrieval thing down with swims. It was my buddies first time out in two years. 

But thanks for the concern


----------

